# Verifying snapshot integrity is hanging



## defiant1970 (Oct 20, 2014)

*H*i all,

I have two box's boxes with freebsd FreeBSD and the first one has downloaded all of the portsnap just fine and extracted fine. The second one is fetched fine and extracted the snapshot but hangs on the verifying snapshot integrity (all night eight hours). *B*oth are version 10.0. *D*o you have any thoughts to fix this? *N*o hardware problems. *T*hanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you make any changes in /etc/portsnap.conf?

Also; could you verify that both systems use the same server?  You can easily do this using: `$ grep -i server /etc/portsnap.conf`, you'd be looking for SERVERNAME.

Other than that; do both systems have enough storage? I could imagine issues to occur if you're running out on temporary space.


----------

